# Hey GUYS!!! MIlwaukee Swap meet Sunday Feb 27th!!!!



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 13, 2011)

It is located at the Washington County Fair grounds in West Bend WIS. This is along with a HUGE vintage car parts swap meet so we Get thousands of people walking through the doors! Over 200 Spaces of car stuff and 30 spaces of bike goodies!  I will post the flyer soon for more info.....


----------



## IJamEcono (Jan 13, 2011)

Rear Facing..where are you located?


----------



## 55tbird (Jan 14, 2011)

Great Show!! I'll be there.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 20, 2011)

I am in Racine/Kenosha.... Looking forward to the swap!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 13, 2011)

*Milwaukee area show feb 27?*

Still waiting for info and space availability?
Wes pinchot
fender doctor


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 23, 2011)

Wes, You should have gotten your info today. Bump....


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 23, 2011)

*info*

Sold out and ready for a great day! View attachment 17722View attachment 17723View attachment 17724


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 23, 2011)

rear facing drop out said:


> wes, you should have gotten your info today. Bump....




nothing today, maybe tomorrow?
Wes


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 24, 2011)

all spaces are sold out.the thing to do is get there early in the morn and get a parking spot at the front of the building and vend out of your car.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 25, 2011)

the lot and setup would not really favor that. not saying no but really strongly not recomending that....


----------

